# Serena loses to Naomi Osaka at the US Open....and is a poor loser



## Kraut783 (Sep 8, 2018)

Congrats to Naomi Osaka for winning the US Open.  Grow up Serena.

Serena Williams unleashes furious rant at umpire as she loses US Open 2018 final to Naomi Osaka - live updates


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 8, 2018)

I just saw this a few moments ago and am the first to admit that I don’t understand the game of Tennis very well, but I do know a pampered athlete who expects preferred treatment when I see one.  (See also nearly any NBA superstar who does not get traveling called on him)


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 8, 2018)

Abuse of officials gets you multi-match suspensions in Rugby...


----------



## Centermass (Sep 8, 2018)

Some will say she was only being passionate about the game. 

And others will say (Like me) that she just became the "Kyle Busch" of tennis. 

Both have the talent, skill and will to win along with the track record to prove it. 

In the end, it's those moments when you come up short, how you handle it and how you display it and yourself to the world, that you will be most remembered for.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 8, 2018)

Here was her final hit....for those of you who watch/care about tennis, anything to this?

“To lose a game for saying that, it’s not fair. How many other men do things? There’s a lot of men out here who have said a lot of things. It’s because I am a woman, and that’s not right.”


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 8, 2018)

Dude. She played the woman card. 

Wasn’t there talk about calling her literally the best athlete ever? Like a week ago? 

You can’t play any card and be the GOAT. You’re just the GOAT. What an insane claim to make.


----------



## SaintKP (Sep 8, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Here was her final hit....for those of you who watch/care about tennis, anything to this?
> 
> “To lose a game for saying that, it’s not fair. How many other men do things? There’s a lot of men out here who have said a lot of things. It’s because I am a woman, and that’s not right.”



I haven't watched tennis in a few years but as far as I know the men she's implying have said things or potentially thrown temper tantrums still lost and not because they were docked points or they still came close to winning yet still lost. Serena on the other hand got BODIED and even without the penalties she still would have been BODIED. Also, if you look at the video of the hand gestures the coach was making she was clearly recieving coaching and they got caught.


As @amlove21 said, you can't be the GOAT by making excuses, you simply are. Hence why Jordan and LeBron are basically tied for the status, they just do.


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Sep 8, 2018)

Had this gem pop up on my news feed. WSJ essentially saying the umpire (ref?) wasnt going to allow a woman to talk to him like that and that its his fault she lost. Isnt behind a paywall for me, but Ill still try to find a better link. Just.....I dont have enough energy to fight this one. Too tired to be outraged at the outrage.
At U.S. Open, power of Serena Williams and Naomi Osaka is overshadowed by an umpire’s power play

ETA the link Kraut posted got updated with her coach admitting that he was in fact coaching her from the stands. But in his opinion its ok since "everyone does it." The inital coaching penalty was the beginning of the cascade for Serena Williams.


----------



## AWP (Sep 8, 2018)

"We did something we knew was wrong, but shouldn't be punished for it because everyone does the same thing."

In other news, the Patriots hired a new coach today...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 9, 2018)

And again boys and girls...ya gotta pay the cost of being the boss....

Serena Williams Fined $17,000 for US Open Code Violations


----------



## Gunz (Sep 9, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> And again boys and girls...ya gotta pay the cost of being the boss....
> 
> Serena Williams Fined $17,000 for US Open Code Violations




She's got $180-million, her husband's worth about $10-million...$17-grand to them is like


----------



## Poccington (Sep 10, 2018)

She's up in arms about all of this... Yet her coach admitted he was coaching from the box? 

"I HAVE A DAUGHTER!" was just randomly thrown into her initial rant because fuck it, why not I suppose?

She has form for these kind of tantrums, she's done it before. What it really boils down to is that she's a fucking terrible loser and is merely trying to deflect from her own poor performance.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 10, 2018)

Incidents like this are reasons people are starting to not take allegations of racism and sexism seriously anymore.


----------



## Box (Sep 10, 2018)

I am just glad she was able to throw out the woman card while playing against a skinny Asian woman.  
The mom card - now THAT is a new angle - I haven't seen the mom card used before.


----------



## Poccington (Sep 10, 2018)

Box said:


> I am just glad she was able to throw out the woman card while playing against a skinny Asian woman.
> The mom card - now THAT is a new angle - I haven't seen the mom card used before.



She's a visionary!


----------



## Gunz (Sep 10, 2018)

She's a cunt.


----------



## Cookie_ (Sep 10, 2018)

Paramagician said:


> Had this gem pop up on my news feed. WSJ essentially saying the umpire (ref?) wasnt going to allow a woman to talk to him like that and that its his fault she lost.



The best part is the example the use where he let Nadal slide making comments, but also mentions Nadal only had a single penalty, not two, and didn't insult the ump.


----------



## Grunt (Sep 10, 2018)

I am getting to where I can hardly stand her at all now!

In fact, I am quickly getting to where she disgusts me simply by thinking of her pathetic self!

For woe is me for even thinking about her....


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 10, 2018)

Agoge said:


> I am getting to where I can hardly stand her at all now!
> 
> In fact, I am quickly getting to where she disgusts me simply by thinking of her pathetic self!
> 
> For woe is me for even thinking about her....


“One should never use exclamation points in writing. It is like laughing at your own joke”- Mark Twain.


----------



## Grunt (Sep 10, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> “One should never use exclamation points in writing. It is like laughing at your own joke”- Mark Twain.



Well...at the end of the day...I don't care what Mark Twain thought.


----------



## digrar (Sep 12, 2018)

Category:   | Herald Sun

It's becoming front page news here, due to a cartoon targeting her dummy spit.

Herald Sun remains defiant over Williams cartoon as media storm rages


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 12, 2018)

But ma sexism...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 12, 2018)

digrar said:


> Category:   | Herald Sun
> 
> It's becoming front page news here, due to a cartoon targeting her dummy spit.
> 
> Herald Sun remains defiant over Williams cartoon as media storm rages


I don’t know. Cartoons are supposed to be a parody, he was not kind to Serena though.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 12, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I don’t know. Cartoons are supposed to be a parody, he was not kind to Serena though.


What I can't deal with is the virtue signaling of all the male tennis players whom are trying to be woke.  This umpire has given Nadal infractions.  He's got a reputation for a quick whistle.  The difference here is Nadal stopped with the one code violation, Serena broke her racket and then called him a thief.  She's a brat. Sports Media out there not calling her out is a bit annoying.  

Dylan Hartley received an 11-Week ban for calling Wayne Barnes a cheat in a match.  Her lack of respect for officials is idiotic.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 12, 2018)

@Ooh-Rah's title captured it.  She is poor loser.  Period. 

Attempts to frame this as anything else (ie. sexism, racism, etc) are asinine.  Nothing wrong with the cartoon either.  She threw a bitch fit and broke stuff.  The cartoon captures that perfectly.  What's worse is Serena has stolen Osaka's moment through her antics.  So, fuck her.  I see stories like this and it just reinforces my belief that our society has lost all personal accountability.


----------



## digrar (Sep 12, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I don’t know. Cartoons are supposed to be a parody, he was not kind to Serena though.



Caricatures are rarely kind. I'd say he's gone light on compared to the treatment most of our politicians get in the cartoons.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 12, 2018)

That nuance thing people no longer get (or appreciate).
Everyone is too busy getting offended or outraged.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 12, 2018)

"Equal rights, equal fights" and all that.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 15, 2018)

I was told early in my Marine life by a 1st Sgt. that if you aren't cheating you don't care.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 15, 2018)

Umpires are obviously sexist towards men.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040960306313396225


----------



## digrar (Sep 15, 2018)

I wonder what that looks like when you weigh it for the volume of tennis Men play v Women, 5 set games v 3 set games?


----------



## Cookie_ (Sep 15, 2018)

digrar said:


> I wonder what that looks like when you weigh it for the volume of tennis Men play v Women, 5 set games v 3 set games?



I was wondering the same thing.  Raw numbers almost never accurately reflect the circumstances. 
At the end of the day, she wasn't penalized for calling the ump a thief; she was penalized for repeatedly talking shit to him.


----------

